# Hey Mr Muleskinner!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Come get yer kids turkey outa my shop!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Lord, Darin.......that thing is absolutely beautiful!!!! Simply amazing! I will be up there tomorrow. I would pick it up to tonight but I must do some ear damage at the Scorpions concert. Thanks SO much!

For those that did not know.....Tex-O-Bob donated a free mount to my son as the winner of his contest during his turkey hunting presentation at the UWC Youth Turkey Hunt.

Geez.....I feel like we robbed a bank or something......


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy Crap! Great Job! Faster than fast! Donated and done in a matter of a month! Congrats to your son and Thanks Tex-O- for the donation and great job!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are going to frame the UWC Certificate, the tag, the shell, a photo and one of the dream catchers (compliments of Bears Butt) and hang it under the mount. It's going to look pretty sweet.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Out-huggin'-standing!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

CRAZY cool! Nice job Darin! (If only my son could have held still a bit longer--in more cases than one--to win such a mount!)

Congrats to your son Mr Muleskinner!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice job Tex! Glad to see such a nice mount go to a good kid


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

WTF...nice job on the mount, looks great. Muleskinner, you should feel pretty lucky, Tex's closest friends wait Y E A R S to get our birds back!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

All good things come with time...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> All good things come with time...


8)


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> All good things come with time...


My birds are gonna be incredible then


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

izzydog said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > All good things come with time...
> ...


Yes they are! 8)


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's the thing I like the best about this... and this truly speaks to the integrity of Mr. Tex... Although he donated the mount, his quality did not suffer at all. This kid got EXACTLY the same quality of mount that he'd have gotten, had he paid full price for it. Many others would have done a second rate job... But not Tex.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Here's the thing I like the best about this... and this truly speaks to the integrity of Mr. Tex... Although he donated the mount, his quality did not suffer at all. This kid got EXACTLY the same quality of mount that he'd have gotten, had he paid full price for it. Many others would have done a second rate job... But not Tex.


This is absolutely true with Darin. He takes a lot of pride in what he does. He is truely an artist and there isn't a chance a piece would walk out of his shop with his name on it that was second best. I dare say most couldn't tell the difference from his show mounts and his production mounts. They are all that good. 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I picked it up yesterday and to be quite honest I really didn't even know what to say other than "Wow" and "Thank you". It looks amazing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Zimmy guided the kid on the hunt...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great work Tex..

Enjoy that trophy Muleskinner. I'm having a simple tail and wing mount done from my bird and still haven't heard back from the taxi.. :?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Great work Tex..
> 
> Enjoy that trophy Muleskinner. I'm having a simple tail and wing mount done from my bird and still haven't heard back from the taxi.. :?


Sounds like you should have gone to Darin...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Great work Tex..
> ...


May be he did...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


WHOOPSIES!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Had a few friends over this weekend for a BBQ. Saw lots of jaw dropping going on when they saw the bird. Lots of wows, ooohs and aaawws. Out of all of the mounts that we have it is far and away the most impressive piece of work.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

SWEETTT! 

So many taxidermists would put that off and off and off because they are just doing the paying work. Tex slamming it out is exactly the way it should be done. Now he does not have to worry about it and the boy has his bird in hand! Well done.

Skinner- tell your boy congrats!


----------

